# 3 Man Bass Boat. Done and on the water!



## tholdah (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, I'll start by declaring that we (my father, brother, and myself) are new to the site and we love it. We've been looking at the conversions posted here for weeks waiting for the weather to break to start on our project. We're finally getting close to some good weather (we're in Mass.) The thing we will add to our story here is what we paid for everything. I always find myself curious of what things cost as I read the "strings". Our budget on this product is $1500 MAX!

The quick background story; My parents moved out of the big house we grew up in and bought a small ranch on a beautiful lake. We soon acquired a ski boat, 2 jet skis and a small 12' jon boat. If you add all the time we spent on the ski boat AND both skis, it wouldn't come close to the time we spent fishing on the Jon boat. The problem, 3 quys on a 12'er. Ya'...not pretty. So we started searching for a larger boat (at least 16'). Certainly they are out there, but not with 3 seats equaly placed on the deck. So we searched...and searched...and found the following.


----------



## tholdah (Apr 5, 2008)

I forgot to mention that included with the boat was the cooler live-well you can see in one of the pictures, as well as a foot powered trolling motor. We haven't tested the live well pump yet, but the trolling motor works great.


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks like you got a neat project about to happen! Where in Mass are you? Im in Shrewsbury, Next to Worcester.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 5, 2008)

:WELCOME: nothen like a family project  

Looks like a good fun challenge, so what kinda floor layout are ya doing?


----------



## russo (Apr 6, 2008)

nice & roomy!


----------



## pt0872 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Tom,
Nice pics....boat looks alot different without the top deck.

We're located in Pembroke, Carver and Halifax....boat is moored in Halifax at Monponssett lake.

Cant wait to get it in the water and do some fishing....hopefully soon.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 6, 2008)

That rig is gonna make for a great project boat. Be sure and document the build with pics and text!


----------



## tholdah (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry...i'm doing something wrong here in trying to edit our post. Only 1/2 the story is getting onto the post. I wanted to add, that the guy who built this before us used flimsy aluminum angle iron for the cross beams, and didn't use any supports under it. It was like a trampoline!

Also, in regards to the motor, like I said, we gambled with this. It needed a fuel pump, water outlet elbo, and the fuel inlet connector. A new fuel pump was $85, but we found all 3 pieces at our local outboard shop for $30. It took about 10 minutes to attach the parts; we hit the button and she fired right up! I'd say we scored.  

By the way, no offense to the local marine shops, but we wanted to put in new spark plugs. The marine shop was sold out, but sold them for $4.97 each. I bought them @ Wallyworld (Walmart) for $1.77 each.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 6, 2008)

> By the way, no offense to the local marine shops, but we wanted to put in new spark plugs. The marine shop was sold out, but sold them for $4.97 each. I bought them @ Wallyworld (Walmart) for $1.77 each.




I'm sure that happens a lot with marine shops and other specialty places. Prices seem to be higher because _they_ carry an item and I feel they sometimes count on impulse buying by the customer. Just my $.02 worth. Good deal on finding them at Wallyworld


----------



## tholdah (Apr 10, 2008)

As you can see, we have the old carpet and deck removed, and will are moving to the clean up/prep stage before we start building the deck and putting down new carpet. Are there any suggestions on getting the old carpet glue off? I began chipping away at it tonight and it was hell! :evil: 

Do we need to get all of the glue off, or can we just spread new glue for the new carpet over the old stuff? Thx!


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try a 4 inch angle grinder with a wire brush. Not one of the flimsy single stranded one, but the one that has something like 15 or so brades of heavier wires. Dewalt makes one that is sold at Home Depot.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 10, 2008)

Personally I would try to remove as much glue as possible. It will result in the new carpet installation going in easier and the finished product will be smoother. Depending on the type of glue, you could try a putty knife with a heat gun or perhaps a solvent based stripper. I would not advise using both together though. Something about heat guns and solvents doesn't seem overly safe. Maybe a wire wheel might work without clogging up, Sanding is most likely not a good idea.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 10, 2008)

looks like bassboy1 was posting while I was typing. I type too slow


----------



## tholdah (Apr 20, 2008)

We finally hit some really good weather so we got crackin' on the deck of our Aircraft Carrier. =D> Yes...it is a large fishing platform! We did not go with remote steering and we didn't put a drop down in the rear opting for the most deck we could build. Pictures say a thousand words so here ya' go. Keep in mind. We are not carpenters :lol: We think we have everything fit well enough. We have no weak points and we can hopefully work magic with the carpet. (that's on for next weekend). We sealed the framing yesturday, and will seal the deck over the week. 

For materials, we used 1/2" plywood for the deck; 2X2's for the framing and hangers. We'll add and list all of the cost in the end.


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow Man! That is coming out awesome! Congrats! Let me know when you do the maiden voyage.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice work .... looking forward to seeing all the pics as you progress!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 20, 2008)

I like how you include the beer cans for "size reference". Looking good.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice job guys, thank you so much for posting this with the pics - i am inspired


----------



## tholdah (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's what we used for sealing products. We used the Thompson Deck Sealers on the framing and the Cabot on the deck. We we're worried that the Thompson stuff was going to dry oily and not be a good surface to glue carpet to. The Cabot stuff was recommended by the guy at Lowes and it says on the can "Marine Durability". Both surfaces have dried now and look good and sealed. The second picture shows the beading ACTION of the Thompson Waterseal. The can says it repels water, resists mildew, and will last 10 years. Plus it can be applied with a squirt bottle.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 25, 2008)

That's dang nice work! Have you already run the wiring for tm's, etc?

You do realize that the "Marine Durability" means you can give the can to a Marine and they won't break it right away...........................................j/k MARINE0341 ! :wink: . That Cabot's is supposed to be some good stuff!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 25, 2008)

I would bet it will last longer than 10 years being protected from the sun's UV rays too.


----------



## tholdah (Apr 26, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> That's dang nice work! Have you already run the wiring for tm's, etc?
> 
> You do realize that the "Marine Durability" means you can give the can to a Marine and they won't break it right away...........................................j/k MARINE0341 ! :wink: . That Cabot's is supposed to be some good stuff!




The pre-wiring was done (i'll get a pic to post) It all goes from the battery in the rear to a juntion box in the front. My father brought home a junction box that was "laying around work". Wait till you see this thing! We did some work today (yard work couldn't wait), but plan on gettign the carpet started tommorow.


----------



## pt0872 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom,
What did you guys get done today?

Not sure what I've got going on tomorrow....wife seems to be planning my weekends now. Let me know....if it's early enough I'll be able to come by for a little while and help you out.

T


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 28, 2008)

Your boat looks good. You guys should have just started with a pontoon boat. :lol: 

Will this boat be sitting out in the weather or kept in dry storage? The reason I ask, that watersealer may say that it lasts 10 years but it usually lasts about 1/3 it's advertised length of time. Carpeted wood doesn't last nearly as long when repeatedly exposed to water, either. The carpet holds the water next to the wood and really speeds up the rotting process.


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Your boat looks good. You guys should have just started with a pontoon boat. :lol:



Thats a big a** jon boat. That thing rules! :LOL2:


----------



## tholdah (Apr 28, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Your boat looks good. You guys should have just started with a pontoon boat. :lol:
> 
> Will this boat be sitting out in the weather or kept in dry storage? The reason I ask, that watersealer may say that it lasts 10 years but it usually lasts about 1/3 it's advertised length of time. Carpeted wood doesn't last nearly as long when repeatedly exposed to water, either. The carpet holds the water next to the wood and really speeds up the rotting process.



The "carrier" will go on the water in the Spring and not come out until the Fall. As far as the sealer, who knows how long they will really last in different climates. We only used the deck sealer on the framing, so it's not like it's sitting in water or holding water. The deck was sealed with the Cabot marine grade sealer. We are also going to use the Lowes outdoor, rubber backed carpet so the water should run off into the rear for the pump. We hope it will last. On the other hand, it's been a great project. So if we have to do it again in 8 years, we won't be devastaded. [-o<


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

Is that what your going to name it? The Carrier? :beer:


----------



## tholdah (Apr 29, 2008)

We've hit a delay due to bad weather, so we've been doing some shopping. Seats are expensive! When you add the seat, the pedestal, the swivel and the hardware, you're looking at $100.00+ ! What do ya' think of these seats? 

By the way, we picked up a HumminBird 300TX fishfinder (the tri-beam) on Craigslist for $60.00 with all the necessary hardware. =D>


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2008)

Are you just kidding about the seats?


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> Are you just kidding about the seats?



y would he be kidding? those r some awsome seats. i wish i had thought of that! lol  =D>


----------



## trerick (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweet deal on the fishfinder.
It's really coming along. question about the framing, are those brackets like one's from Home Depot?


----------



## tholdah (May 1, 2008)

trerick said:


> Sweet deal on the fishfinder.
> It's really coming along. question about the framing, are those brackets like one's from Home Depot?



We had to buy the 2X2 brackets @ Home Depot, and then go to Lowes to get the 2X2 boards. (Lowes didn't carry the brackets, and Home depot didn't carry the boards...Makes sense right?) We're stuck right now because according to the carpet glue, it needs to be 65 degrees + to apply and you need 5 days of dry weather for it to set right. That puts our launch date into August I think. #-o


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

We got 'er done! I have about 25 pics to follow. 

I wanted to explain how we cut the deck. We debated it, so I assume others may have the same question. The boat is 6'3" across the top (measuring from the top rail). We bought 3 pieces of plywood for the job (4'X8'). We layed 2 down lengthwise and had them overlap in the middle of the boat while still hanging over the outside edge. We then traced the line/curve of the boat with a pencil. After cutting the curve of the boat, we layed the plywood back down over our framing, again overlaping them in the middle. We made a chalk line, cut it, and placed it back in. We simply repeated the steps with the other 4'X8'. We then had our deck plywood cut in the perfect shape, and split perfectly wide enough.


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

Capet: We bought the carpet @ Lowes. Home Depot had the same carpet, but only in 12' wide rolls; Lowes had it in 6' wide. The sign at Lowes said it was OE boat capret, and you can see in the pic it has a rubber backing.


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

We started by rolling the carpet and centering it in the boat. We then stapled it on the rear edge to make sure it would stay straight. Next, we trimmed the front point and then rolled the carpet back up to the rear. Then, we rolled it out again, spreading the glue and stretching it into place as we went forward. As you can see, it was done in 1 piece.


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

We then cut out the doors and folded them under the deck and stapled them into place. (We let the glue dry for over 70 minutes first per the instructions on the glue [which we also bought at Lowes]).


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

There is a "lip" around the perimitter of the boat. We amazingly did a perfect job getting the framing height and the plywood deck cut and set perfectly enough to tuck the carpet in/under so we have a nice finished look.


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

Remember the electrical box that was "found/donated" from my father's shop....here it is. A little bit of overkill? We didn't use it.


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

Pic of the doors framed to make sure they can hold our fat.


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

Ok...We are on a tight budget. I mentioned in a previous post that seats are rediculously expensive! Remember our bar stool idea?


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

We used 'em! We actually bought these off of Craigslist for $10 each. They are "pleather" so they can be left out side; they have the swivel, and can be adjusted up and down. 

We cut off the legs, welded on a base plate, and painted them. We then added the cotter pins on a chain so we can drop them all the way down for cruisin' and not lose the pins.


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

Pic of the seats on the posts and installed.


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

Accessory item: Pole/beverage holders. My father (extremely skill machinist) made the aluminum bases which are basically upside top-hats that would be recievers for poles we drilled and tapped to accept the rod holders we bought at the Bass Pro Shops. They also double as beverage holders.


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

Seat in the down position, rod holder, and fish finder.


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

To increase the strength of the doors, we used aluminum angle iron around the inside edge of the boxes. The frame 2X2 frame of the door sits right onto the angle iron making it very strong. 

By the way...building and fitting the doors was by far the biggest pain of the project. We originally cut them 1/8" short to compensate for the carpet....but you need to compensate for both sides!!! 1/4" INCH FOR THIS CARPET!! When we got the doors built, carpeted and fitting correctly, we added the aluminum angle iropn supports. Again they were too big!! Measure 1 time...cut three times! At that point, the theme became "3 monkey's f#$%n' a football".


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

Pic of the cooler style live well installed.


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

Although our trolling motor isn't the prettiest, it works and it came with the boat. Rather than trying to build a base from wood and then carpet it, tuck it, and try to make is seamless, we took some more "scap metal" from my father's shop. It's acutally 2 pieces of 2" thick aluminum bar that is bolted to the deck. We then drilled and tapped 1/4 -20 holes and boltd the trolling motor to the bracket. It is strong, and works very well. The mistake...we wanted it off the peak as much as possible, but we should have put it closer to the edge?


----------



## tholdah (May 29, 2008)

So there it is. All done. We've been out twice so far and it's great. The 35HP is plenty of power and speed. The seats are strong and comfortable. The compartments are great, and the fish finder is confirming there are no fish in the lake we are fishing (although my brother pulled out a 4.8 lbs'r last night and now leads the pool)! It is very stable, and sits very well off the water. 

The boat is not perfect, but it's strong, and we have a great platform for 3 people to fish. For our first boat build...I think we did great. I'll gather all the receipts and list our cost on my next post. Our budget was $1500, and I think we came out around $1625. It was a great project.


----------



## Zum (May 29, 2008)

man great job...
that carpet really finished it off nice


----------



## kemical (May 29, 2008)

man o man,,, this boat looks great,,, love to get this same size boat for my next project!! :fishing: :beer:


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2008)

Congratulation's guys, The boat came out Awesome! :Beer:


----------



## evattman (May 29, 2008)

WOW :shock: It looks AMAZING!! You guys should be proud! Congrats!


----------



## Waterwings (May 30, 2008)

Outstanding job! =D> 8) 

Is that your private dock?


----------



## pt0872 (May 30, 2008)

Yup that's our private dock on a private lake so there's not that many people fishing it.

The boat really did come out great and is alot of fun to fish from. Only problem I see is the front seat....I feel like Leonardo from Titanic when sitting up there.....not alot of room for your feet.

We've fished from it twice so far and we're having a great time...except for the old man, he hasnt caught a fish yet  but has come up with a million excuses why. :^o 

Really was worth the time and effort to build this boat. We all love to fish and this boat makes it possible for all 3 of us to fish at the same time in comfort. =D>


----------



## phased (May 30, 2008)

Boat looks great! You guys did an awesome job.


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2008)

pt0872 said:


> Yup that's our private dock on a private lake so there's not that many people fishing it.




So when am I going to be invited out for a day!


----------



## pt0872 (Jun 1, 2008)

Jim,
You know you're welcome ANYTIME. But I'm sure there's a dozen lakes between you and us that have better fish in it.

I'm dying to try fishing Sampson's pond here in Carver.....supposed to be some very large bass in that lake. And it's right down the street from me.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2008)

pt0872 said:


> Jim,
> You know you're welcome ANYTIME. But I'm sure there's a dozen lakes between you and us that have better fish in it.
> 
> I'm dying to try fishing Sampson's pond here in Carver.....supposed to be some very large bass in that lake. And it's right down the street from me.



I don't care about the fish, its more of meeting you guys and just shooting the s**t for a day.


----------



## seif5034 (Jun 19, 2008)

great job on your boat! Congrats I hope My build looks as nice when I attempt it.


----------



## mbrooky (Jul 8, 2008)

Boat is sweet..i plan on doing the floor of my jon boat like that.....what would make it look real sweet is a poling platform!


----------

